# Rams are so great! :)



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Just bragging a little now that I have my little guys from Richard - they really are fun! Very interactive and fun. not bad colours - they should come out more in a little bit, as I've only had 'em for a few days. 4 GBRs have paired of and blue balloons are just mingling with everyone... 
I'm looking forward to the social dynamic and if I should make adjustments, if any should breed 

pics to come... I will try with my new phone - LG Optimus 3D - 3D fishtank - cool!

Oh, and input and advice is welcome, as this is my first Ram-only tank!




.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats Jason. Richard definitely provides some top notch Rams. Mine all paired off immediately and were all spawning with-in 2 weeks. Though I never had any successful hatching's, it was still exciting. I have to think one of the reasons I was unsuccessful with breeding them it that they were all in the same tank. Don't be surprised if they lay eggs and eat them in a day. Next time I will be separating my mated pairs and hope that works out. Best of luck with them. Look forward to seeing some pix


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks.
I agree with having them all in one tank. It's a 30gal but it's tall, and not so much area on the bottom. And as they are lower-tank fish, they don't use the whole tank. 
2 pairs immediately took hold of one opposite end of the tank each.

I had 2 GBRs to begin with - one is a chicken and just swims around and is by far the most friendly with me(he comes right up front every time - I think he's lonely) and the other is extremely clourful and thinks he owns and runs the joint.

- I'm already thinking (too much) about setting up my spare 10gal and putting one pair in just to see what happens. This should release some room for the other pair, and maybe the ballonys will become more friendly with each other.... 
This is all a whole 3 days after I put them all in the same tank, tho 

Pics are failing to load for me right now, so here's a www.photobucket.com/jason604 link

.


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

2 days ago, I'm checking out my little German Blue friends and I see some small debris floating in a strange way, as in against the current or just not quite right, so a closer look followed, and there they were.... about 20 fry! As of today, I can't find any, but I'm impressed with the speed and and good first round for breeding alredy, so I guess they like where they are. Looking forward to the next week, as the courtship continues!


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Lol i think everyone has had rams from richard at some point  

If you like rams, you would also like apisto's, they are similar


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

I agree..... Thinking ahead.... hmm... just one more tank wouldn't hurt... right?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol I tell myself that daily. Cool to hear about the fry, hope they are still around. Good suggestion by Nicklfire, haven't had apistos yet myself , but do plan on getting some in the near future


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

So, I just set up my 25gal in bebdroom and it's running with 'old' water from 4 other tanks and nothing in it.... HOPEFULLY for a discus grow-out competition, but it needs something..... Where and how much do I find some nice Apisto's??

...and trying a youtube link here





.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

You only need to paste everything after *watch?v=* between the youtube tags for the videos. For example you would copy the red part and paste in between the links 




*wt1SwrjFwL0&context=C3acf2d4ADOEgsToPDskKS fB1EyYo6AgCed4bNPMBj*






as for where to get Apisto's I'm not sure who has them , but I know Canadian Aquatics has these: http://www.canadianaquatics.com/stock/Super red apisto1.JPG

Good vid, the Rams look great!


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks for all that


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

So I just gave the kids a little mid-day treat and, very much to my surprise, There is a couple extra pale little fish in there.... 
Now, I may not be the quickest fish in the school, but I'm no dummy, either, and I definitely do not neglect or ignore my tanks, so WOW do these little guys know how to hide!! Quite impressed am I !!
I'm still looking for a final headcount and that will probably take a few days. I love this hobby!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

That is very cool Jason, wish I had the luck everybody seems to be having with their Rams lately.


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Diztrbd1 said:


> That is very cool Jason, wish I had the luck everybody seems to be having with their Rams lately.


You're having problems?, Or are yours just not producing?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I suspect it's the mixture of fish I have in there with them. My GBR produced many batches of eggs but they never lasted more than 30 hours or so. Think I am going to put my pair of EBBR in a tank by themselves and see what happens


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Neat! Do that! Then we can set up some of our best grandkids to mix things up. 

I've just put a handful of white clouds in my 10gal about an hour ago - just making sure it's ready for my pair of EBBR's, because they aren't getting the chance to do much - not with 2 pairs and two random (quicker and slightly more aggressive) GBR's in a 30gal - more than enough volume for 10 fish, but not enough surface area at the bottom.

Which brings me to an interesting social point - Out of 6 GBR's there was 2 pairs and 2 extras, but have turned into 1 pair, a three-some? three-couple? and the smallest one, who keeps to himself...


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

I bought a pair of German Blue Rams from Richard as well. Picked them up last Friday night and when I came home from work tonight, they have already spawned. It took only 3 days. It's a complete surprise as the male is only 1.5 inches and the female is only an inch at most. I've read somewhere though they do start spawning between 4 and 6 months sometimes.



Jasonator said:


> 2 days ago, I'm checking out my little German Blue friends and I see some small debris floating in a strange way, as in against the current or just not quite right, so a closer look followed, and there they were.... about 20 fry! As of today, I can't find any, but I'm impressed with the speed and and good first round for breeding alredy, so I guess they like where they are. Looking forward to the next week, as the courtship continues!


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

cdsgo1974 said:


> I bought a pair of German Blue Rams from Richard as well. Picked them up last Friday night and when I came home from work tonight, they have already spawned. It took only 3 days. It's a complete surprise as the male is only 1.5 inches and the female is only an inch at most. I've read somewhere though they do start spawning between 4 and 6 months sometimes.


Great! Congrats! It took mine a bit longer but I've got 2 little ones about quarter inch. It's like that tv show 'I didn't know I was pregnant'..... lol  ok its not... But fun to find babies - espesially when I did nothing special for them - just a comfy tank I guess. Good luck!!


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

Jasonator said:


> Great! Congrats! It took mine a bit longer but I've got 2 little ones about quarter inch. It's like that tv show 'I didn't know I was pregnant'..... lol  ok its not... But fun to find babies - espesially when I did nothing special for them - just a comfy tank I guess. Good luck!!


Thanks Jason! It's definitely fun seeing them spawn.


----------



## Richard (Apr 23, 2010)

Separate the eggs with the parents if you want more fries. Feed the fries with BBS. It is a lot of works, but it is fun.


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

So, now that I just got in to the discus grow-out contest, and dam happy about it!  , I slapped together a cave-like thing made out of nice thin slate. This will be going into my 10gal for the Blue Balloon Ram pair. I had to wait til tomorrow til the silicon dried.

But I'm a day too late, as the pair have gone from the bottom of the pecking order in the Rams tank to the boisterous top when they picked a spot, protected it and started laying eggs!! This all happened in less than a day! In fact, they're still laying eggs... been 2 hrs.

So, I hope that in the morning there will still be a bunch on that leaf behind the driftwood.  and not eaten by nervous newbie parents 

What a day!!


----------



## Richard (Apr 23, 2010)

Jasonator said:


> So, now that I just got in to the discus grow-out contest, and dam happy about it!  , I slapped together a cave-like thing made out of nice thin slate. This will be going into my 10gal for the Blue Balloon Ram pair. I had to wait til tomorrow til the silicon dried.
> 
> But I'm a day too late, as the pair have gone from the bottom of the pecking order in the Rams tank to the boisterous top when they picked a spot, protected it and started laying eggs!! This all happened in less than a day! In fact, they're still laying eggs... been 2 hrs.
> 
> ...


It looks like that my EBBRs really like your tank. Good luck on breeding them. It is fun.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

You may want to try Gold Rams as well. They are so pretty too.


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Richard said:


> It looks like that my EBBRs really like your tank. Good luck on breeding them. It is fun.


They all do! It turns out this tank was made for them


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

waynet said:


> You may want to try Gold Rams as well. They are so pretty too.


...but that would mean another tank... o well, one more


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Richard said:


> Separate the eggs with the parents if you want more fries. Feed the fries with BBS. It is a lot of works, but it is fun.


Well, as of this morning, I see no eggs 
I should have heeded your advice, Richard, but I didn't quite trust the conditions of the 10gal tank to put them in yet. I think I will be transferring this weekend. Maybe next time...

However, I'm still 2 GBR's up and they are about an inch and starting socialize, even though still pale.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Where r the pics lol oh sorry just saw the video, they are cute


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Update - Looks like we're expecting again sometime soon


----------

